# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  Book "True Names: and the Opening of the Cyberspace Frontier", Vernor Vinge, 1981

## Airicist

Book "True Names: and the Opening of the Cyberspace Frontier", Vernor Vinge, 1981 on Amazon

Book "True Names: and the Opening of the Cyberspace Frontier" on Book Depository

Author - Vernor Vinge

booksonline.com.ua/view.php?book=91499

----------

